# .  (, , , )

## olesiy

,       .
  ,     .     ,   /  . 
( )-         .
     ,      -  ?

----------


## Cooler

> 


   -   .



> -


    ,          -   .

----------


## Gennady

-  03-03-04/1/304,    

: <....> 1.  1  689     ( -  ) ,      ( )   ()            (),          ,     ,       ,  . 

      2              ,   607,  1     2  610,  1  3  615,  2  621,  1  3  623  . 

     ,       .  ,                . 

                8  250     ( -  ). 

   (, )        ,      40  ,            -          () -    ( ,  ).        -   (, )      . 

  8  250         ,        ,      40  ,       ,      . 

 , ,       ,             ,         . 

    ,              22.12.2005 N 98 ( 2      ,       25    ). 

2.   11  1  251         ,           ,       , , . 

,        -     ,   , -      ,   11  1  251  ,  .

----------


## UPITER

.        100 \  .      ,         300 \ \ . ,       ,           -  300    100. ?
 .

----------


## .

100.

----------


## UPITER

"  100." .
    ,    .

----------

> "  100." .


    " 300"...

----------


## Cooler

> ,    .


   ?  ...   :        346.21,   .  :yes: 

    .40. ,     ,   " 100"    " 300". ,    ...  .   :Frown:

----------


## olesiy

,         ""     !      ,      ,   ,    .   (6%)      ?
   !  :Smilie:

----------

. ?

----------

** ,  **  .   .  -   ** .

 .  .      -     .

----------

,      .    ()        ?
 ,          ? .             .

----------

> ,      .    ()        ?
>  ,          ? .             .


 ,

----------

(6%)    6(%)    ,   ,     ???       ?!

----------


## Cooler

> ???


 ,   ,           - .40 . ,      .



> ?!


   -          .

----------


## UPITER

14  .   .     -   ,    . .     .  ,     .
       . ::

----------

> 14  .   .     -   ,    . .     .  ,     .
>        .


    ""   "". . 40     .

----------

> ,      .    ()        ?
>  ,          ? .             .


        .   ,     ,         -  .

----------


## studentka2

,      (, -, ,    )     ,         ,  ,   .

----------


## UPITER

.     .    ,        .              .   .
 -  420.  
1.         ,       
 421.  
1.        .
     .
2.    ,  ,

----------


## studentka2

.    . 429!  .3 . 429      ,      , ..         -     .        ?

----------


## UPITER

,   .          .    .   ,           .       .  . ?  :Wow:

----------


## Pavel12356

7    (..    2 ..),..         ,               ,         ...

----------


## UPITER

???     .
      .       ?   ?

----------


## .

*UPITER*,   .                :Wink:

----------


## UPITER

2 ..        ?   ,   .              .        .     -      .      .  :Wink:

----------

,          ,     ,    ,               ,   ?

----------



----------



----------

!  ,  . 40        -    ()  .   -     .        100 /..  300.            ,   ,     .

----------

,  ..   .
       .      1/2      ,      ,   .
  ...

----------


## .

> ,   .


 ,           - .
 ,       ...            :Wink:

----------

: "   ,      !".   : "    ,      ?!"     ,       ,    .
P.S.    ,           .

----------


## .

**,    - ,     ,    .  ,     .

----------

.
3.    ,     ,     ,     ,   ,      ,      .
   .

----------


## .

**,     ?      .      .     :Smilie:

----------

.,     "".
     ,         ?         .

----------


## .

**,         :Wink: 
 ,  ,       .     .   ,     . ,   .     :Wink:

----------

> **,    - ,     ,    .  ,     .


  ,  ,        ,        ?  ...

----------


## .

**,     ,  .     .    ,   ,  ,    .        ,      .   ,

----------

> **,     ,  .     .


      ,     .    .  ,   .

"1.3          ,    ,      ,    ,              ,       ( 2 .2 . 614  ).
1.4.           ,  . 34, 35   ."

----------


## .

> ,  . 34, 35   ."


        ,      .    ,  34  35         .
   ,    .

----------

> ,    .


.  37

----------


## .

,      :Wink:    .      .

----------

:      .

----------


## .

?     .         :Wink:

----------


## tit

> 


    ?          -  "   ". ,   ?

----------


## .

?  ,        ,   .

----------

> ?     .


               .
,   ,     .          -   ,         . 
       "-",     1/2.

----------


## tit

> 689   ,         ,      ,      .


.

----------


## .

**,     ,    . 



> -   ,         .


    .       ,             :Wink:

----------

> ,


.    ,    , , "  " .     (    )    .
       .     .

----------


## tit

> .


      ,  ... 

 :Wink:

----------

> 


    ,  ?

----------


## Alyce

:Smilie: 
  ,        .  " "  "".   ,    ,    . ?
    ?    -  ?     :Frown: 
     " " -    .
     ?    ?   ?

----------


## .

> . ?


 
 -  .     .      :Frown:

----------


## Alyce

, , .
   .  :Frown:

----------


## tit

> ,  ?


.       ,    , ,       . , ,   ,      ("")        ...    "",     ,        ...

----------

tit, !    ,   ,   ,  .      . .
   "" :



> .    ,    , , "  " .     (    )    .
>        .     .


   "    "  :Smilie:

----------


## tit

. ...  :Frown:    ...

----------

> . ...    ...


 .    :   !

----------


## UPITER

,     .    ,   ,             ??? !!!!
    ,  ,    !!!!!!!!!  :Wow:   :Big Grin:            .
         50%  :Wow:     ,     .    .

----------


## .

*UPITER*,   ,     .

----------

,      :     .
   :     ,     ..

----------


## UPITER

*..*   ,   ?
 - ,    . :Big Grin:

----------

.     ,    .    .        .
  ,    ,      1/2   .        .            1/2 .       .           .
   ?

----------


## LegO NSK

> 1/2


,     - 0.

----------


## L125

,       . ,2000  .   .     ,       ,   .,   !

----------

?

----------


## L125

15%.

----------



----------


## L125

!   ,,    -, ""   . :yes:

----------


## Student-ka

..
   ( 15%).    .       ...    ,      ,    ?       . ?       ?

----------


## tit

> . ?


?.   -  ...

----------


## Student-ka

?

----------

,    ,    ...

    ,     .
     (    5 . )

 ?

   ,       ?      6%???    ?

        ?

----------


## .

> ?      6%???    ?

----------

*.*  :yes:

----------


## elena63rus

3 :
1)       001 ( 6%)?
2)  -               ?
3)       . ?

----------


## .

1.     
2.  ?  
3.     ,

----------


## elena63rus

.

----------


## .

1.          ?

----------


## elena63rus

> 1)       001 ( 6%)?


  001 " "

----------


## .

!      ?     ,         ?

----------

, ,      ,       ,  "" .

----------

?

----------

...

----------

> ,    ,    ...
> 
>     ,     .
>      (    5 . )
> 
>  ?
> 
>    ,       ?      6%???    ?


 ,      ?

    - ? 

         ???

----------


## .

.



> ???

----------

(1)  ?          ?   ,   ,     ?

----------


## .



----------

*.*,      ?  :Embarrassment: 
  -       :Frown:

----------


## Andyko



----------


## .

**,        ,        :Smilie:

----------


## britane_kot

( .),           , .   ,    ..
    ,    (   100%    ).
-     ,      ???
-   ,    ???
     .... .  :Smilie:

----------


## .

> ,    (   100%    ).


 --...         ?           ,      
       .    -

----------


## britane_kot

,  - .
     .,      ,   .
  ,   ,   50 %   , (  100%)    .
      ?
  , ,  , ....   :Smilie: 
    ?? :Frown: 
 - _ .

----------


## .

> ,  - .


 , ,           :Embarrassment: 



> ,   ,   50 %   , (  100%)    .


      ?     .     ,

----------


## britane_kot

.......
    ,   ,  ...
  ,     ????
        ,    ???

----------


## .

*britane_kot*,    .  -  **.

----------


## britane_kot

251. ,      11)   ,    :

 ,   ()  ()      50     ()  ;

( .    31.12.2002 N 191-)

(.    ) 

 ,   ()  ()      50     ()  ;

( .    31.12.2002 N 191-)

(.    ) 

  ,   ()  ()      50     ()   .

( .    31.12.2002 N 191-)

(.    ) 

             ,            (   )    ;

----------


## .

*britane_kot*,    ,     .  .
     ,

----------


## .

.



> - _ .


    . ,          ?

----------


## .

,      .

----------


## .

*britane_kot*,         (   ).        .

----------


## .

.

britane_kot   97 



> - _

----------


## britane_kot

,   - , ,       ??? :Smilie:

----------


## britane_kot

,    ,  ,   .   ???...  .. :Redface:

----------


## .

*britane_kot*,     ?              .

----------


## britane_kot

,  .      ,      .      ,        ,  ......   :Wink:

----------


## .

*britane_kot*, ,       .   ,        .

----------

:yes: 

     .

          ,            ,    6%  .         .  .

----------


## Cooler

> .  .


   !

----------

> !


 ?
   . ,    ?

----------


## .

> 


          ,

----------


## Cooler

> .


  ???      ?  :Wink: 


> ?


 ,    .346.15 .  :yes:

----------

?

    300 .  2  .

----------


## Cooler

> 300 .  2  .


 6%   ?

----------

> ,


 **    ,          . ,            ,   ,       .

----------

> 6%   ?


     , 

  10 2

 300 . 6%=180 .

     500 6%=300 .

   300   ....     500   200  6%  ?

----------


## Cooler

> ,   ,       .


 -    -     , ?  :Wink: 

   ,  , .  :Stick Out Tongue: 



> 300   ....


     ,      **.

** -  . .     500      200 - ?

----------


## .

> ,


 ,   ,       :Smilie: 



> ,       .


  ,      ,

----------


## YourS

> **    ,          . ,            ,   ,       .


       :
 .2 .689  ,  "       ,  ... 1  3  615... ."  ,  . 2 . 615  .   .2 .615       .      ,    ,   . :Frown:

----------


## britane_kot

*.*, 
britane_kot, ,       .   ,        .
,    ,  ,  .

----------

> :
>  .2 .689  ,  "       ,  ... 1  3  615... ."  ,  . 2 . 615  .   .2 .615       .      ,    ,   .


,         - ?

----------


## britane_kot

,    ,  ,  .

----------


## .

?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Cooler

> - ?


 , , ,   ""  .198 .   :Cool:

----------

> ,         - ?


 ,                  -  .  ,    , -       .         . 1  4 .2 . 40 ,    ,     .
 ,    ,   ,  ,        .

----------


## YourS

-   ** ,  **..  :Frown:

----------

> , , ,   ""  .198 .


  ,     ,         ,  ""     ....

     :

   29  2009 . N 2128/08   ,     ,   

  2  689     ( - )  ,      .  2  615 ,            ,     .
*  ,  36    ,       ,     ,  .*   ,     ,     608        ,      ,               ,     ,    ,   .

   ,    ....

----------


## Cooler

> ""     ....


 ""   ,      **     13%   6% .

  "  " -         ,   .

----------

> ""   ,      ** *    13%   6% .*
> 
>   "  " -         ,   .


  :Smilie:         , , , , ,     4     ,         .

----------


## Cooler

> , , , , ,     4


     ,     (  ).   :Cool:

----------


## YourS

> , , , , ,     4     ,         .


       ,        ? :Big Grin: 
  ,        ,              .  ,     .      ,       ,       .  :
1.     .
2.    . 689   .2 . 615 (   ,    )
        .
       . ,  ,    03-11-05/55  06.03.2008 .  ,  ,        .    ,      ?  70.20.2   **   .   ?    ,      , , ,    ,    ?

----------

> ,        ?
>   ,        ,              .  ,     .      ,       ,       .  :
> 1.     .
> 2.    . 689   .2 . 615 (   ,    )
>         .
>        . ,  ,    03-11-05/55  06.03.2008 .  ,  ,        .    ,      ?  70.20.2   **   .   ?    ,      , , ,    ,    ?


,  ,    "",  - ,        ...        ...

----------


## britane_kot

.
   ?
  ,     ,   .( ,       , ..        )
        !
  ,  .
,    ?
  .   .   ?

----------

,   ,   -        -    .

----------


## britane_kot

[QUOTE=.;52263527]*britane_kot*,         (   ).        .


        ?
  ,    ,   ?   6%, 6%   ?
 , ?

----------


## .



----------


## britane_kot

,       ,   ,     ,     ,  ,   (. 211  ).      (     26  2008 .  09-4477/08-3,  -   13  2006 .  08-6331/2006-2628). ,            ,       .

       ,       - ,    ,        (   22  2008 .  03-11-04/3/468).

 ,          . 
,    ,  ?
 :Embarrassment:

----------


## britane_kot

, ?

----------


## britane_kot

> 


    ,      ,  ( ),  .,   ???

----------


## britane_kot

.

 36.   
 689.   
      1.     ( )   ()            (),          ,     ,       ,  .
     2.       ,   607,  1     2  610,  1  3  615,  2  621,  1  3  623  .


    8  250  ,        .
,      ,     ,       

 25.    
 248.   .  
 1.       :
1)     (, )    ( -   ).
2)  .

 250.  
   ,  , :
 8)      (, )   ,


         ( - ) -            (. 2 . 18  ).
 18.   
2.     :
 3)             ;
 26.3.                   
 346.26.  
 4.                (  ,    ,   ),     (  ,     ,   )     (  ,         ,   ).


 256.  
3.           : ()     ;

.

 ,   .
      (  ).
 ,  .        ,    ,   .    ,    .   .
 .
 ,         .
         ,    .
(       ,   ,    .)
  ,          .
    .
  ,          .(       )
       .
 ( )  ,  .


 :Smilie:

----------


## .

> ,


   .

----------


## britane_kot

> .


    ,      ,        ,  ...... :Frown:

----------


## britane_kot

:Frown:  ,    .      ,         .       ,.   ,      ?   ?

----------

2   (  ),       ,       .          (),           .     6%(   )   ().      (),        -  .            .        :
1.    2     (1-  , 2-  ). 
2.    , ..        .(             6% ,      ?).
      ,        ?  ,  -    ?

----------

**,                  ,  ; -,    ,  ,           (    ,     ,       ;    ,   );  -, ,    "   "         .

----------


## Andyko

**,          .

1.          ?
2.        .
3.     .

----------

*Andyko*,         ()            ,       (  .   22.07.2008 N 155-).   
   ???  :Embarrassment:   .

----------


## AlexVX

-         ,    ,    ().   ,           .   -      ,  - .

----------


## aitbala_is



----------


## Andyko

*aitbala_is*,          ?

----------

! 
    6 (     )        (  )   .       .   .       ,      ,       ,            .   ?     ? 
          (    ),     ,    ? (  -             )

----------


## Feminka

> ?


 



> 


,  



> 


  ?

----------

> ?


   .       :Smilie:

----------


## Nerka

:
 ()           ,    11         (        ),     ?      ,           ?

----------


## Andyko

?

----------


## britane_kot

> :
>  ()           ,    11         (        ),     ?      ,           ?


  ,      .  ,  ()    .       .          .   .     ,       .        ,   . ,      ,      ."  2   .

----------


## .

, . .   (   )

----------


## 89

,   ! :Smilie: 
         .     ,     / (,   .)    (6%)
  !

----------


## Andyko

-6 -

----------


## 841

,          .   ,      .         . 
    ,             , , ,   ,    -   .            ?       ?  ?

----------


## 89

> -6 -


!

----------


## Ivan's

,   ?   -   .       !        .       ?     ,     ,   ...     ,...          ...
        ?

----------


## darkman232323

!  :        ,    .      .    ,          ..         ,        (       , ,     )!               ,    ?

----------


## .

> , ,


  ?   .         .

----------

,       ?       ,  ,       ,      ! ?

----------

: http://www.klerk.ru/cons/seitbekova/161469/

----------


## marffusiks

.    ,               ,        ?

----------


## .

.     ,

----------


## marffusiks

!     :  -       ,      .             .        ))))))))))       ,  .  .    1 ,             )))))))))))))))    ???????????

----------


## .

. 
            40  :Wink:

----------


## marffusiks

!  :Wink:

----------

!

     6% (      ).       .  - .
      :

1)        (    /  ?)
2)    3 ..    100 

?

----------


## Andyko

?

----------

( .)

----------


## Andyko



----------

-  .      . 

  ?

----------


## Andyko

:   ,

----------

?
:



> 6% (      ).       .  - .
>       :
> 
> 2)    3 ..    100 
> 
> ?


:




> 40


:



> 6% (      ).       .  - .
>       :
> 
> 1)        (    /  ?)?


:




> ,  ()    .       .          .

----------


## din_cd

5 (92) 2010
    .doc

----------

.....

----------


## Andyko



----------


## 00

.         .
    -1.(   2-    ).        -1.       -1         ( )     -2. -2 ""-  "0",               .
 -1  -2     .  -1  -2  .
.1.          (    )-2                ,         2-  ?
2.     -1  -2 (  )     -2         ?
3.    " "   -1     ?
*4.     * 
          .

----------


## aleksyana

,     
  ( 15%)    ()   (   50%),  ,       ,     , 
 -              ?      .    (    . )

----------

> ,     
>   ( 15%)    ()   (   50%),  ,       ,     , 
>  -              ?      .    (    . )


     . ?

----------


## laran67

( -)     ,

----------


## .

> ( -)     ,


  ?

----------

,      , ..   .           ,    ....          ..             .

----------


## ...

!  ,      . ()   ()    ?

----------


## Andyko

?

----------


## .



----------


## Syuzan.87

.     .  ""      .          . 
  ,  ,         .       ?      ?

    ( ).   .

----------


## Andyko

:  - , 
  ,     :Wink:

----------


## Syuzan.87

.     ((( 28      .

----------


## Andyko



----------


## Syuzan.87

,  . ,          .

----------

> ,         .


 -, ,  ""   ?    ,   ,      ,  .       .

----------


## Andyko



----------


## RedSea

:    ,       .      ?     ,   .     ,    .

----------


## Syuzan.87

.   .        .

----------


## Andyko

,

----------


## Syuzan.87

,       .  ,        .

----------


## Andyko



----------

.  ,        . , .  ,    -,      -     .         .  : 1.     ,       . 2.     .   ,   ,      .   ?   -   ?

----------


## .

?

----------

.

----------


## .



----------

.   ))))

----------

